
You only need to succeed once - patgenzler
https://medium.com/excitingrole/you-just-need-one-win-4197a60d7bb3#.ua804szb3
======
oldmancoyote
Few worthwhile efforts are ever successful on the first attempt.

Failures are essential to progress. They provide an improved understanding of
the context and a guide to achieving a better outcome. Failure has nothing to
do with guilt.

Failure is just another metric.

